# Weedeater Blower Pull rope replacement



## citizen (May 25, 2006)

I have a GHI22 Weedeater leaf blower. The pull rope recently broke. How big of a process is it to replace the rope? Or should I take it to a small engine repair shop?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

citizen said:


> I have a GHI22 Weedeater leaf blower. The pull rope recently broke. How big of a process is it to replace the rope? Or should I take it to a small engine repair shop?


Its a pretty timely task,but not too bad.You've got to take the bottom apart so you can take the impeller off of the crankshaft and take the sides lose up to the spark plug hole before you can widen the case enough to get the recoil housing off.

IMPOARANT : 

When putting it back together don't forget the 3" spacer that goes around the crankshaft.


----------



## citizen (May 25, 2006)

Thanks your expertise. I am more of a woodworker than mechanic but am willing to learn. 
Any secrets to removing the impeller. Is it right hand or left hand? How do I keep the engine shaft from moving when removing the nut?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

The nut comes off to the left,the impeller is plastic.the nut is not that tight,hold by hand or run screwdriver through the fins or through the fins of the flywheel.


----------



## citizen (May 25, 2006)

Thanks. I will tackle it first thing in the morning. Appreciate you sharing your knowledge!


----------



## citizen (May 25, 2006)

Replacement of pull rope was successful. Lots of screws but really no problem. Thanks again!


----------

